# Trimmer leaking gas out of choke valve



## GoToLeep (Jul 4, 2010)

Craftsman Weedwacker (Poulan) is leaking gas out of the choke valve. I can see this when I remove the air filter. I have just completed a carb rebuild and changed the fuel lines, replaced the fuel filter and cleaned out the muffler and spark arrestor. It runs fine (idle and high speed), but when I stop it there is gas that leaks down the rear of the trimmer. When I took the air filter assembly off it was coming out of the choke valve. But only with the choke in the full and half choke positions. Any ideas???? 

It has the Walbro WT-628 carburetor. Thanks for any help and suggestions!!

Dan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

May need to adjust the metering lever in the carburetor. It may be set too high, or the orientation of the diaphragm and gasket may be incorrect.


----------



## GoToLeep (Jul 4, 2010)

Tech....Thanks for the reply. I will take a look at the metering lever, I think it is good, but I will look. And second, If I put the diaphragm or gasket in the wrong way, I will never admit to it!!!


----------



## GoToLeep (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Tech,
I took the 628 apart and the diaphragm was on correctly, but I did not put a gasket on because I didn't think there was one on when i disassembled it. I found one in the kit that will over the 2 small prongs. Maybe that was my mistake???? Next, I have the metering lever all the way down (screw al the way in). I have been searching for a way to measure it since I do not have the gauge (common situation). I will look at the other side and make sure that diaphragm and gasket are correct. Anything else. And thanks again.

Dan


----------



## GoToLeep (Jul 4, 2010)

Tech...I installed that gasket, adjusted the metering lever the best i could (actually found a pic of the gauge against a graph paper background with measurements) so i am sure i got pretty close. Had the primer/purge bulb lines hooked up backwards...corrected that. Adjusted the high speed and idle screws with the 1/4" dowel drilled in the end with a 9/64" bit trick and it is running beautifully. Thanks for all of your assistance and this great forum.

Dan


----------

